# Roof/gutter warmer



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm considering installing a roof/gutter warming system to try to keep ice dams from forming on the gutters this winter. Has anyone done this and if so, what brand did you use, did you install the system yourself and has it worked? Thanks for any info you may provide.


----------



## lewisg (Jun 28, 2006)

Seems money better spent would be to add ceiling insulation and end the cause of the ice dams. You have the cost of the roof melting system, ongoing costs to operate it, and ongoing cost of loss of heat produced by your furnace. There is no pay back time with your idea, at least insulation has a pay back time even if it's a long ways away. Your idea will only continue to cost more and more money in the future.......insulation will save you more and more money in the future.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Thank you for your input but I don't think the lack of insulation is the problem as its a new house (1 year old) we purchased last year and one of the first things I did was add a second layer of blanket insulation to the existing one.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

You got a one year old home with ice dams? That means that last year when it was new it had ice dams? What did the builder do for you?
Generally ice dams are caused by insufficient insulation and or poor ventilation. If your having issues on a new home your builder should fix it for you.
Do the heating systems work? Yes, but why put up with that crap and continued expense?


----------



## lewisg (Jun 28, 2006)

Have to agree with MEL, somethings wrong that a modern one year old house would have ice dams. Ventilation would be the first suspect, with proper ventilation the attic temp should be near the outside temp in the winter. Our house has never had ice dams. It's a forty year old module type with twelve inches of insulation in the attic on a very low pitched three to one roof.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Did you install baffles to keep the insulation from blocking off the air coming in the intake (soffit) vents when you laid new insulation? If the insulation is touching the roof deck, there is your problem.


----------



## Yarcraft (Jul 15, 2006)

Do you have gutter guards? I did not have ice dams until I installed them. I plan on removing mine on north side of house before the snow flies this year.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Appreciate all the comments and suggestions. This month is the one year anniversary of buying the home and the builder will be sending his representative to discuss issues as is their policy. The ice dam problem will be first and foremost. Yarcraft...no gutter guards. Esox....nope on the baffles. I installed them in my place outside of Caseville but I have no excuse as to why I didn't do so here other than stupidity as now its going to be beech
to do so.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Buddwiser said:


> Thanks everyone. Appreciate all the comments and suggestions. This month is the one year anniversary of buying the home and the builder will be sending his representative to discuss issues as is their policy. The ice dam problem will be first and foremost. Yarcraft...no gutter guards. Esox....nope on the baffles. I installed them in my place outside of Caseville but I have no excuse as to why I didn't do so here other than stupidity as now its going to be beech
> to do so.


Might be easier to just remove the soffit and do it from underneath. 
And Buddwiser is absolutely correct about gutter guard being a frequent cause of damming.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Buddwiser said:


> Thanks everyone. Appreciate all the comments and suggestions. This month is the one year anniversary of buying the home and the builder will be sending his representative to discuss issues as is their policy. The ice dam problem will be first and foremost. Yarcraft...no gutter guards. Esox....nope on the baffles. I installed them in my place outside of Caseville but I have no excuse as to why I didn't do so here other than stupidity as now its going to be beech
> to do so.



Didn't the attic have the baffles already installed by the builder? Thought they put baffles in every new home today as the insulation has to be so deep now to pass the new Michigan energy codes, that baffles are a must.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

MEL said:


> Didn't the attic have the baffles already installed by the builder? Thought they put baffles in every new home today as the insulation has to be so deep now to pass the new Michigan energy codes, that baffles are a must.


You know, I never noticed. Talk about observation. Back into the attic I go.:banghead3


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

*My home is older and was built on a slab so the heating ducts are in the ceiling. When I added a second structure to it, I heavily insulated it and made sure that it had adequate insulation. The pitch on the roof is 4/12 so it is difficult to go back into the attic to check on heat loss which is the main cause of ice dams. 

What I did was to add the heated wiring system to the exterior roof and overlap the drip off to about 1/2 ". If you go larger, the drip will become an ice cycle and the weight of it can bring the whole system down. I only use it when the snow is heavy and I know that there is water under it and ice cycles are forming. This system does not melt the snow, what it does it forms channels for the water to run off before forming the ice dams. The cost of running it off sets the possible cost of damaged ceilings and other repairs. I did the install myself and it was about $120 per 50 feet. This included the water proof receptacles on the outside for power. Inside the house I installed lighted switches so as they were not left on inadvertently. You still have to keep an eye out for ice dams but hey are much more controllable. *


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

How about your ridge vent. Sometimes they don't cut the opening to let it work.
Maybe you need a gable vent or two.
Can't hurt with some blown in as long as you have baffles.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

C


grapestomper said:


> How about your ridge vent. Sometimes they don't cut the opening to let it work.
> Maybe you need a gable vent or two.
> Can't hurt with some blown in as long as you have baffles.


You can't mix gable vents and ridge vents.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Baffles are the insulators to install, not the builders. Should also have been inspected by the city or township.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

As far as baffles, they were installed correctly. Ridge vents get covered with snow up to 1 foot so their function is diminished until relieved with internal heat or sunshine. If you have a cold attic, no problem. That's key.

If I were to guess, my problem has to do with older heating ducts and their insulation covering. They are of the standard metal ducts with a main trunk line going from it to the new addition made of the accordion type (flexible) tubing. Preferably, in my opinion a better choice. You also have to be aware of the capacity of your furnace when adding on. It boils down to just how much money do want to spend.

Newer homes are much more insulated than those of the 60's and 70's. I remember when dead air spaces between walls was considered optimal.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A roof rake goes a long way in preventing ice dams. Avalanche roof rake is a good investment and easy to use.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I also use a roof rake when snow is heavy. Not a fun job when standing in several feet of snow. When I blow snow on my driveway, I also make a path around my home anticipating the snow rake. Just be careful around your power line as you may duplicate a Benjamin Franklin experience.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I built my house 17 years ago and I have never had as much as an icicle hanging off it. It's a modular home (not a double wide) with a 6/12 roof pitch. With that high of a roof pitch, I rarely get much snow to build up on it. The wind blows most of it off.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

We have a 60 year old ranch, and had trouble for several years with ice dams, 2 years ago we had the attic reinsulated and new soffit vents and baffles installed, what a difference in heat bill and ice build up. The insulator told us that the main problem was that the insulation at the soffits had them blocked with the result being no air flow.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

the biggest problem I had was my furnace chimney wasnt high enough.
the warm exhaust would melt the snow on the roof, esp. downwind


----------

